# Is it ok to leave your rack on your vehicle all the time?



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Just wondering what the long term effects are on rack life. I just picked up a used Thule raceway, nicest rack I've had. I've always left my rack on my car for convenience, though I wonder how the weather wears on it over time. Do you leave your rack on or take it off to store inside? Which is harder on the rack, sun and rain or frequent fiddling with its moving parts?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

If you have a quality rack there is little to worry about unless you live where there is snow. Then the road salt and junk can cause issues if you don't regularly wash it.

I leave mine on year round and almost never store inside when i do take it off for whatever reason.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

+1 what RAKC said


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Your rack should be fine. You may want to check with your state and local laws to see if it is legal to leave on your vehicle when unloaded. Some jurisdictions, it isn't.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Awesome, glad to hear it's not an issue. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

All the above, good info.

I usually figure out the cost benefit (my time and effort) on anything like that depending on how the rack mounts. I have or had the hitch mount, trunk lid mount and Yakima roof bars and sport box. The Yaki gets loaned out a lot though.

If I'm using my hitch mount a few times a month, I might take it off. It scrapes easily in and out of the driveway and is a 3 mint hook up with handy tools. Lately the rides have been more often (and I'm happy about that). 95 % of my rides are not easy or timely to bike to.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I leave my roof racks on year round. They are set up with ski and bike carriers. In the summer the ski racks are useful for carrying things like fishing rods and kayak paddles, so I leave them on. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the older version of the Kuat rack for going on three years now. I leave it on all summer and take it off for the winter to avoid getting it blasted with PA road salt. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Should be noted that the OP has the Raceway, which is a hatch based unit. I wouldn't want to leave on anything that is making direct contact with the vehicle paint. Bits of road dust will get caught between the rack and car over time and abrasion marks can result.

Of course that is also true if you put it on dirty at the points of contact.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I remove my rack after every use.

I've done this with all my cars. It obviously depends on the type of car and rack as to how practical, or even possible it is but I specifically buy racks that have simple, accessible clamps.

I have three bike carriers bolted to the two bars of the rack. The whole assembly is pretty rigid. When not in use it lives in the shed, propped up against the wall. 

Takes a few goes to figure out where to hold the rack and where to stand on the sill of the car but I can place the rack on the car's roof rails and bolt it up, in literally about one or two minutes. Removal is just as quick. 

Why? Various reasons. The car looks better without the rack, fuel economy is better, the rack is not subjected to the weather for no reason and it's one less thing to attract thieves towards your car. 

There isn't any advantage to leaving the rack on your car other than avoiding removing it. If it turns out you can streamline that process so it takes you little time then why not?


----------

